# Walk-on Grouper fishing!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, I put wrong date in the subject on the last thread could someone delete it?

Anyway, deep drop trip for grouper on 4/14/2009 need 2 more people.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Pm me the cost of this trip per person.

Tks


----------



## m harris (Jul 20, 2008)

put my name on your list,would like to go after april 15,[email protected],,,,thanks


----------



## m harris (Jul 20, 2008)

put my name on your list,would like to go after april 15,[email protected],,,,thanks


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me. PM me the details.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

How much? Might be interested if there is an opening.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

FULL BOAT! I'm sure more of these will be coming up.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Moved trip to wed 4/15/09 and lost acouple of passengers. Need a couple more to make trip.


----------

